# Sultan bows of E Bud Pierson & son



## Doug Macke (Jan 11, 2014)

I also just picked up a E Bud Pierson recurve. I sure love shooting it. Please let me know if you ever would consider trading or selling you Piers on bows! Doug at [email protected].


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

great looking bows, go to stickbow.com I am sure they may be able to help you they have a lot of bower's on the site that have in depth knowledge of the 50 and 60 time frame ...


----------

